# Toni Mahfud Contacts



## Baller1 (Jan 18, 2020)

What colored contacts would be most similar to Toni Mahfud's (with limbal ring)? Pics attached.


----------



## needsolution (Jan 18, 2020)

Solotica Topazio Natural may be


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 18, 2020)

IRRESISTIBLE BLUE


3 toned hypnotic blue quarterly colored contact lens to allure those around you. Available with or without correction. Powers available from -13.00 to +6.00. Toric lenses for astigmatism available for pre-order.




www.desiolens.com





I think that's what he's using


----------



## Bewusst (Jan 18, 2020)

I don't get why people are doing this. What's the point of getting compliments on "muh beautiful eyes" if it's fake and doesn't even improve overall facial proportions? Or is it just immature fakecels looking to "get laid" no matter how?


----------



## Baller1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> I don't get why people are doing this. What's the point of getting compliments on "muh beautiful eyes" if it's fake and doesn't even improve overall facial proportions? Or is it just immature fakecels looking to "get laid" no matter how?


What's the point of any looksmaxxing then? Surgeries, lifts, haircuts etc? I don't see your point man. How is different than foids using makeup etc?


personalityinkwell said:


> IRRESISTIBLE BLUE
> 
> 
> 3 toned hypnotic blue quarterly colored contact lens to allure those around you. Available with or without correction. Powers available from -13.00 to +6.00. Toric lenses for astigmatism available for pre-order.
> ...


Good shit bro, those look legit af


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 18, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> I don't get why people are doing this. What's the point of getting compliments on "muh beautiful eyes" if it's fake and doesn't even improve overall facial proportions? Or is it just immature fakecels looking to "get laid" no matter how?





This is a looksmax site, no? and how is it "immature" to use colored contacts


----------



## Bewusst (Jan 18, 2020)

Baller1 said:


> What's the point of any looksmaxxing then? Surgeries, lifts, haircuts etc? I don't see your point man. How is different than foids using makeup etc?


Somehow you're right but colored contacts are just pathetic imo 

Stroma would be different, it's like comparing a muscle suit to actual muscle or shoe lifts to leg lengthening surgery


personalityinkwell said:


> This is a looksmax site, no? and how is it "immature" to use colored contacts



It's immature to think that wearing colored contacts will make incels get laid. 

How do you think wearing colored contacts would benefit your life? If it doesn't, it's just a waste of money imo


----------



## Baller1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> Somehow you're right but colored contacts are just pathetic imo
> 
> Stroma would be different, it's like comparing a muscle suit to actual muscle or shoe lifts to leg lengthening surgery
> 
> ...


Of course Stroma is ideal, however it's not available yet. If you're ethnic, eye color can be a major halo. Just look at Toni Mahfud. He probably wouldn't have 3.2 M followers with his dark brown eyes. That's just the redpill. If you're white however, it doesn't make a difference. Contrast + rareness = big halo.


----------



## gymislife (Jan 18, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> This is a looksmax site, no? and how is it "immature" to use colored contacts



brutal video


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 18, 2020)

Imo this guy looks like shit


----------



## maxmendietta (Jan 18, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> Somehow you're right but colored contacts are just pathetic imo
> 
> Stroma would be different, it's like comparing a muscle suit to actual muscle or shoe lifts to leg lengthening surgery
> 
> ...


It's a benefit for slaying: 
*MOTTO IS: CREATE HALOS AND REMOVE FAILOS. COLORFUL EYES ARE A HALO.*


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 18, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> Somehow you're right but colored contacts are just pathetic imo
> 
> Stroma would be different, it's like comparing a muscle suit to actual muscle or shoe lifts to leg lengthening surgery
> 
> ...



Any boost in attractiveness has a chance to get you laid. Not a guarantee, but a chance. And the word "immature" is incorrect, you're looking for "foolish" or "delusional". Immature is finding toilet humor funny or getting offended at profanity


Baller1 said:


> Of course Stroma is ideal, however it's not available yet. If you're ethnic, eye color can be a major halo. Just look at Toni Mahfud. He probably wouldn't have 3.2 M followers with his dark brown eyes. That's just the redpill. If you're white however, it doesn't make a difference. Contrast + rareness = big halo.



White guys still benefit from blue eyes.


----------



## Deleted member 4416 (Jan 18, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> This is a looksmax site, no? and how is it "immature" to use colored contacts



HOLY FUCK at 1.13


personalityinkwell said:


> This is a looksmax site, no? and how is it "immature" to use colored contacts



HOLY FUCK at 1.28


----------



## Bewusst (Jan 18, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> It's a benefit for slaying:
> *MOTTO IS: CREATE HALOS AND REMOVE FAILOS. COLORFUL EYES ARE A HALO.*


Imo colored contacts are on the same level as makeup. Can make a drastic difference but has to (or should) be removed every day before bed. Forget to take them out before going to/falling asleep and you'll wake up with puffy, swollen eyes.


----------



## Fubarcel (Jan 18, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> I don't get why people are doing this. What's the point of getting compliments on "muh beautiful eyes" if it's fake and doesn't even improve overall facial proportions? Or is it just immature fakecels looking to "get laid" no matter how?


Bluepilled
you know there are retards especially his fans who think Toni has natural eyes, right? He's not Indian, he can run eye color game and pull it off, or at worst not be considered a self hating ethnic for doing it. 
Eye color game is indispensable if you are white, because you can actually pull it off. 
Only contrarian aspies will deny eye color halo. "eye area matters more!" And? What of it? See that video above where actors and models ascend with colored eyes, eye color will ascend anyone because it ties into contrast, contrast is good, it's essential. Few people look better with dark eyes, like Johnny Depp and Keanu Reeves.


----------



## reddollars (Jan 18, 2020)

Fuck most contacts have big ass pupil hole so he must have gotten his custom made with the 9mm pupil


----------

